# MSO Movie



## Il Duce (Sep 14, 2015)

For those of you interested in Military Source Operations (MSO) I highly recommend the movie 'The Green Prince' available streaming on Netflix.  It tells the story of a high-level Hamas leader's son who worked as a source for Shin Bet (Israeli domestic intelligence service) for a decade or more.

The story is told from the perspective of the source and his handler (who left or was fired from Shin Bet) - so I would not necessarily take it as a factual recounting of history in every respect.  It struck me as very credible when watching - but getting only one side of any story is always dangerous.

However, the movie does a great job of going into the psychology and tactics of source spotting, assessing, and especially recruiting.  Also, really interesting example of running a source, integrating a source into HUMINT-triggered targeting, increasing a source's placement and access through tailored operations, transitioning source handlers, and terminating a source (the last two done poorly).

Really fascinating stuff and a master class for anyone interested in becoming a 35M or 35L in the Army, MAGTF CI for the USMC, and/or working MSO for a national level agency.


----------



## Florida173 (Sep 14, 2015)

Think I had heard of it. I'll take a look at it this week sometime.
I can't really think of any movie that does a good job of what it's like being a handler... probably because of how much time would be devoted to writing reports.. ugh.. don't miss those days. 1-2 hour meet with one of my sources always turned into 4-5 hours of writing IIRs...


----------



## Il Duce (Sep 14, 2015)

It's an interview-based 'documentary' - so definitely not focused on the report-writing side of things.  Much more operational employment - but still interesting I think, especially for newbies to the arena.


----------



## Florida173 (Sep 14, 2015)

Maybe we need a hyperbole-based movie like hurt locker for my former job... May even get an academy award!

Maybe Body of Lies fits that though


----------



## Il Duce (Sep 14, 2015)

Yeah, those were both off-the-charts terrible.  I cannot believe the accolades the Hurt Locker has received - I've got a whole other thread's worth of hate for that movie.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 14, 2015)

Is this based off of Son Of Hamas?


----------



## Florida173 (Sep 14, 2015)

Looks like it


----------



## Il Duce (Sep 14, 2015)

@TLDR20 - yes, based off the book.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 14, 2015)

Il Duce said:


> @TLDR20 - yes, based off the book.



I enjoyed the book.


----------



## chaarsadobeest (Aug 29, 2022)

I’m (years) late to the party here, but finally watched this. I will definitely be recommending it to others.


----------

